# Is the mini antigona a "dressy" bag? OK to wear out for formal events?



## rosiier

Opinions please! I need a day to night bag that can hold more than my YSL wallet on chain does. Something that I can bring with me to formal events like weddings and graduations and cocktail bars (date nights). 
Would you ladies consider the mini antigona bag a dressy or casual bag? 

I'm considering purchasing a mini in shiny black but I want to hear some opinions. Do you think it'll be too casual for formal events? If you have one, do you reach for it often?


----------



## simiyalala

I saw someone wear this bag to a wedding. I would say no, it is too casual for a formal event. It is a yes for a cocktail bar, but not a wedding.


----------



## randr21

I think everyone's definition of "formal" events like weddings and graduation parties vary.  If you're going by a traditional wedding at the Waldorf Astoria in nyc, and the dress code is black tie, than yes, it's too casual.  if the wedding is at an upscale catering place in Vegas, then maybe it could fly. also, it matters what your outfit style of formal is. it may be more befitting if you're dressed in a satin halter pantsuit than say, a floral beach dress for a graduation bbq. 

As a whole, it's more of an understated, cocktail or night out event, which could span baseball game to cocktail hour. dressy/fancy weddings may be stretching it a bit, unless your attire matches the minimalist, sleek vibe of the mini ant. very rare for a bag to be one size fits all occasions. 

I do like wearing mine, bc it's easy to style, not too logo or hw heavy, and can be worn crossbody. those are all good characteristics of an everyday bag, but not necessarily for a series of formal events.


----------



## earthygirl

I think it’s too casual of a bag for formal events.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Not for weddings


----------



## 2cello

Ysl makes some nice day to night bags that are larger than your woc.  The small Lou Lou or puffer might work.  

Agree the Antigona doesn’t work for weddings etc.,  except maybe if your going to rock a pants suit or tuxedo.


----------



## missie1

It’s definitely a casual bag.  Great for bars and such.


----------



## rosiier

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Mary Digz bags

I'd say no for a wedding, but could be a fit for a different dressy event.


----------



## Indiana

I’m hoping to wear mine to a wedding


----------



## exitedaboutbags

Nice bag, but not for formal events, i think its too "rocky"


----------



## hayleyx

i have this bag but in the grain material and i feel that this wouldn’t work for formal wear but you can wear this out to the bar/night out.


----------



## Jennylynn72

I’ve worn my mini with a little cocktail dress to bars, dinner, weekend outings but for a wedding, I think it depends on the dress you’re wearing & how formal the wedding is.  For instance, if it’s a back yard wedding or a barn wedding, imo it would look great with a cute little dress (lose the long strap though) but if it were a fancy wedding, I would say go with a clutch or something small.  I’ve seen Google pics of women carrying their mini & small antigonas without the long strap with a dress & it looks so cute.  Just Google “Antigona outfit”  you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## Kookiliz

I feel like it’s more casual, despite being in shiny leather! I’ve seen on preloved sites that this Givenchy shiny/box leather gets quite scuffed and scratched too. 
What about the toy Loulou? I can fit quite a lot in mine and feel like that feels more dressy than the antigona. Or a Mulberry Lily, Mulbs is great quality and the chain handle makes it more dressy. I’ve used mine for a lot of weddings and events, but also casually.


----------



## sophiegray

Not for weddings and other formal events.


----------

